# Give me your Vote PLEASE :)



## wade (Dec 27, 2009)

i am currently down to 2 guns and i just cant pick which one i want. Sig P250 compact and the Springfield XD SUB-Compact. I have not gotten to shoot either because there is no where to do so in my area, all i have shot is a glock. However these 2 feel great in my hand. I do like that the p250 has the ability to go from a 9mm to a .45acp by switching out a couple things. Give me your vote please on which gun is better, also if you have time i would love to hear WHY you decided or feel the one you voted for was better. i will be using this as a conceal carry and home defense. thanks!

PS. I CAN GET BOTH THE P250 AND THE XD FOR THE SAME PRICE OF 475$ NEW WITH 2 MAGAZINES AND A FREE HOLSTER!!!! THAT IS A GREAT PRICE ON THE XD AND AN UNBELIEVABLE PRICE ON THE P250 COMPACT, IF THAT CHANGES ANYONES MIND. THANKS


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well seeing how I'm not a fan of sub compact guns I really cant vote for either of these.
But I will remark on the brands.
I have several Springfields and no Sigs. Not that there is anything wrong with Sigs, I have just never had the cash at one time to afford one. XDs on the other hand have always been affordable and have always been excellent guns for me. So if a good priced dependable gun is your goal, and you don't mind saving some of your hard earned cash. Go for the Springfield. I'm sure it is the least costly of the two. And it will last just as long as the Sig.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Have a SA XD9sc and it is one accurate little gun. Nearly as accurate as my M9 Beretta. But it is still not a Beretta,:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Both are well made and reliable weapons. If one feels a little better then go wit that. If it was me I'd lean to the Sig I just think they are the better built of the two.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas

I currently own 2 Sigs and 2 Springfields.

Both are excellent choices.

You should rent them at a range or borrow them at a range and see which one feels / points / shoots best for you.

:smt1099


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I also voted XD since I have one and love it. But don't fooled by the XD gear being of any value. Its a bunch of junk that you won't use. I also think before you spend $500 you should find a way to shoot them before you buy


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I just don't like the high bore axis of the XD
I would go with the sig


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I would go with the Sig, both are good.


----------



## terese70 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just purchased the Sig P250 and love it. I had narrowed down my search to the Springfield XD, Smith and Wesson M & P or the Sig. The Sig just felt the best to me. I am very happy with my decission thus far. .


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

hideit said:


> I just don't like the high bore axis of the XD
> I would go with the sig


The XD does seem a little top heavy, I have a Springfield and a Sig, thought neither one of them is the guns that you're looking at. I love the both of them and I'm sure that you'll be happy with either. I will say that the ability to change the Sig from a compact to a fullsize is a nice option. I think that's the one that can do that, right?


----------



## johnt (Jan 9, 2010)

hard choice went with the sig


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice choice! Never look back and enjoy your new weapon.

RCG


----------



## terese70 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great chioce!! You are sure to enjoy it.


----------

